# Chicago Food - Carson's Au Gratin Potato Recipe?



## lma4239 (Aug 12, 2007)

I would love to find a recipe for the Au Gratin potatoes served at Carson's Rib in Chicago area. Similar potatoes are served at Don and Charlie's in Scottsdale, AZ (I've heard "Don" is a Carson from Chicago). I found many good sounding recipes online but none seem to be the type of cheesy potatoes that are served in these restaurants. I contacted Carson's but they will not divulge their recipe.


----------



## auntdot (Aug 12, 2007)

Gosh, I love potato casseroles.  But it might be helpful if you gave the folks here an idea about how that dish differs from the many recipes you have reviewed.


----------



## lma4239 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Carson's Ribs Au Gratin Potatoes, part 2*

Thanks, auntdot, for your suggestion.  Carson's au gratins are very dry, while most of the recipes I've come across have a sauce. I think there are some minced onions (I taste onions rather than see them) in the dish and it appears to be cheddar cheese used on top.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 12, 2007)

As for the onion flavor, I would guess the onions were grated and added to the potatoes.  When grated onions are included in a dish, they practically disappear but provide a nice flavor.

I just created a crock-pot macaroni and cheese recipe that I had grated onions in and it turned out great.  Wonderful onion flavor.


----------



## lma4239 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Thanks!*

never thought of grating the onions--thanks!


----------

